# Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!



## Dok (11. Dezember 2004)

So nach einigen Testläufen haben wir nun endlich einen Chat für uns gefunden.
Bei den verschiedenen Testdurchgängen hat sich ganz klar gezeigt das wir einen Chat brauchen der den 
Server nicht zu Stark belastet, einfach in der Bedienung ist und sicherstellt das nur AB-User Teilnehmen
können. Daher haben wir uns für den FlashChat entschieden. Einzige Voraussetzung für die Nutzung ist
das dass Flash 7 Plugin installiert ist.

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß bei dem Chat.


----------



## Börde-Pilker (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Merci, der Chat gefällt mir.

Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## kanalbulle (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Großes Lob - der Chat hat was !!!  #6                                                               
Mal sehen wie das nach einer kleinen Probezeit aussieht.


----------



## honeybee (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Ich muss auch mal ein dickes LOB loswerden...............


----------



## Pete (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

dok, änder mal gleich den link für den chat auf der ab-index...sonst gerät es wieder in vergessenheit...


----------



## Dorschjäger (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Großes Lob der Chat ist sehr gut.

Dorschjäger


----------



## angeltreff (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Toll, bei mir geht wieder nichts. Firefox und ich kann keine Plugins laden ....


----------



## hardliner (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Hast Du Flash installiert?
http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/de-DE/windows.html


----------



## Enny (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Aller erste Sahne DOK , nu haste wieder ein Stein bei mir im Brett  #6  DAAAAAAANKE


----------



## kanalbulle (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

wie jetzt Enny - du bist gleich von Anfang an zufrieden ?                                  
Bist du krank ?


----------



## theactor (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Hi,

nun bin ich ja nicht Chat-erfahren, aber DAS "FÜHLT" sich echt großartig an! Funky, geradezu! 
Einfach super, Dok!

|wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Jo das Teil rockt total #g

Raumchat Enterprise  :m


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Gute Arbeit! Wenn selbst Enny gleich zufrieden ist, muß das schon ein geniale Chat sein.  #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## vk58 (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Der Chat funzt super#6


----------



## theactor (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

HI,

einzig, dass meine Posts nach einiger Zeit anfingen, erst nach 1-2 Minuten sichtbar zu werden - da kann man natürllich thematisch kaum folgen.
Werde aber berichten, ob es beim nächsten mal auch noch so ist. Schnell gung online bin ich eigentlich |kopfkrat 

Ansonsten absolut FUNKY! #6


----------



## theactor (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Jetzt war alles fein! 
Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Log-In! (allein der sieht schon echt nach BOND aus  #6 )
|wavey:


----------



## Stefan6 (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Da kann ich nur sagen,der Chat is Spitze#6 

Sauber gemacht,Dok:m


----------



## Timmy (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Angenehme Farben-Super Klänge.............freu mich drauf


----------



## Locke (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Jo Dok,
sauberes Teil. Schön einfach, so soll es sein.
Mal wieder absolute Spitzenleistung! #6

Gruss Locke


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

und das ist auch super Praktisch: #6


----------



## Locke (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Stimmt, Timsen!
Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
Määänsch...wie goil
Dok  Doppel-#6


----------



## theactor (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

WOW echt super.... Danke Tim...
ARGH! Muss los....


----------



## bernie1 (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Klasse Leistung Dog
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## angeltreff (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*



			
				hardliner schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Flash installiert?
> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/de-DE/windows.html


 Neeee, ging ja nicht. Bei Deinem Link nun habe ich aber den Fehler gefunden - ich hatte in den Funktionen die Softwareinstallation nicht erlaubt.

 Flash geht also nun - ich war eben mal kurz im Chat. Danke Dir. Nur das Jaya-Plugin kann ich nicht installieren, da kommt folgender Fehler (siehe Bild).


----------



## Pfiffie79 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 kann man  nur sagen#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Klasse chat #6 und bei mir hats sofort geklappt #6


----------



## atair (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Also da is dir mal wat richtig jutet jelungen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Ein dicket "Danke schön" aus der dezembertrüben Bundeshauptstadt!!!!!
 ...in diesem Sinne:


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Einfach Spitze Dok. #6  #6  #6


----------



## Knobbes (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Respekt, super sache.


----------



## arno (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Neuer AB-Chat ONLINE!*

Moin!
Dok, ich finde auch , das Du da Super Arbeit geleistet hast!
Und passend zu Weihnachten, war das Absicht, so als kleines Geschenk? |supergri


----------

